# School



## MrsBoyle (May 24, 2010)

Dylan will be starting full time school in sept and im so worried about him being there all day. He is in nursery now for mornings and alot of times he has come out of school Low.
Can schools not test his sugar levels. 
im just worried that the school wont notice and he could go to low.


----------



## Gemma444 (May 24, 2010)

Hi 

Welcome to the forum. What insulin regime is your son on at the moment? Your DSN should do into the nursey and discuss things with all the teachers and b/s should be tested before he eats lunch and you can explain what systoms you see for a hypo or hyper. my son is 8 and still has no hypo awareness at all. Have you discussed your worries about full time school with your DSN? When the careplan for the school is introduced make sure you go with the DSN and dont agree to sign it of you are not happy. 

hope this helps

gem


----------



## Becca (May 25, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> Dylan will be starting full time school in sept and im so worried about him being there all day. He is in nursery now for mornings and alot of times he has come out of school Low.
> Can schools not test his sugar levels.
> im just worried that the school wont notice and he could go to low.



Hiya, as Gem says, the DSN should go in and explain and train things.  I've also made this book (one for pumps and one for injections) about Rose and what diabetes means from her point of view.  I made it especially for schools and carers.  Here's the link if you want to have a look  http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/diabetes-at-school/diabetes-at-school-for-parents/  Click on "I am Rose, schools book for schools"


----------



## MrsBoyle (May 25, 2010)

At the moment he is on Mixtard 30 twice a day.
Can the school test his bloods at lunch time.
And Dylan doesnt really show when he is low its really difficult.


----------



## Kei (May 25, 2010)

My two test at lunchtime and are able to test any other time they like at school if they feel odd.  My eldest will get her own kit and test, and J goes to the teacher and asks to be tested.  They keep his kit up high out of reach of the other kids.  He doesn't always know when he is low, but he goes totally white and still, so the teachers know to look out for that.  

Hopefully Dylan should start becoming aware of when he is hypo, which will help a lot.  Until then, maybe you could give the school set times when you'd like him to be tested?

My two were always tested at lunchtime at school, even when they were both on Mixtard 30 twice a day.


----------

